# Hello from Oz



## OZFrog (Sep 23, 2013)

G'day I'm from Toodyay in Western Australia. I have always been in awe of the WW2 fighters.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 23, 2013)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 23, 2013)

Welcome aboard amigo!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 23, 2013)

Welcome from up here!


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 23, 2013)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Airframes (Sep 23, 2013)

_Another_ Aussie! 
Welcome form England. Don't mention the war - I did, but I think I got away with it !


----------



## Readie (Sep 23, 2013)

Welcome from England.
Don't mention cricket... I did but, I got away with it


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 23, 2013)

Park the roo in the garage and give Barbie some more shrimp. With all the Antipodeans around here, I'm slowly picking up on the lingo. Welcome from Canader and I don't say eh.....much.

Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 23, 2013)

Welcome.


----------



## mikewint (Sep 23, 2013)

Blimey Terrance you did it again, your participle is dangleing. Did you get away with mentioning or the war?
OZ frogs are probably deadly and poisonous but be welcome from another British Prison Colony. Just remember you'll have to continue to type right-side up.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 23, 2013)

oǝƃ

˙pǝʇɹǝʌuı doʇdɐl ǝɥʇ ploɥ plnoɔ ʎǝɥʇ ɹo ʇuıM ˙ɹW ʇɥƃıɹ s,ʇɐɥ⊥


----------



## gumbyk (Sep 23, 2013)

Haven't we reached our Ozzie quota?

Mike, its the Oz cane toads you've got to watch out for, they're the poisonous ones. Oh, and the drop bears...

Welcome aboard Ozfrog.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 23, 2013)

Greetings from Poland.


----------



## mikewint (Sep 23, 2013)

So this is a Digger Laptop?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 23, 2013)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## silence (Sep 23, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> Welcome aboard!



This is the first post in this thread I actually understood....

Oh, yeah, to the new guy: ditto!


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 24, 2013)

Welcome to the forums!

By the way, there was a time when Texans outnumbered the Aussies around here...what the hell happened?


----------



## Readie (Sep 24, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> Welcome to the forums!
> 
> By the way, there was a time when Texans outnumbered the Aussies around here...what the hell happened?



The Aussie's are a quiet unassuming race, like the English, and have bided their time Dave 
AND they drive on the correct side of he road too .....8)


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 24, 2013)

Readie said:


> The Aussie's are a quiet unassuming race, like the English, and have bided their time Dave
> AND they drive on the correct side of he road too .....8)



damn straight man....


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 24, 2013)

Would that be the left side, which is the right side?


----------



## bbear (Sep 24, 2013)

Hello. I am very glad to make the acquaintance of another citizen of the fair nation of Australia.

(simple sincere warm and tactful : well there's no actual rule against it


----------



## mikewint (Sep 24, 2013)

Jan, matter of perspective. From here at the top, they drive on my right. Even their clocks are messed up


----------



## Readie (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm trying to find an Aussie who will have Rolf Harris back. Are you that man?


----------



## mikewint (Sep 24, 2013)

Guess it depends on how much you like little girls!!!


----------



## Readie (Sep 24, 2013)

Rolf Harris charged with 9 counts of indecent assault in 1980s and 4 of making indecent images of a child in 2012 | Mail Online

The worse aspect is that Harris was still at it in 2012 !

The slimy toad.


----------



## bbear (Sep 24, 2013)

bbear said:


> Hello. I am very glad to make the acquaintance of another citizen of the fair nation of Australia.
> 
> (simple sincere warm and tactful : well there's no actual rule against it



As if! So fair d'inkum cobber, pull up a koala, put Skippy on the barbie, snap open a tube - and she'll be right.


----------



## mikewint (Sep 24, 2013)

Rolf was just following in the foot-steps of the Rev. Charles Lutwidge Dodgson or Lewis Carroll


----------



## Readie (Sep 25, 2013)

A blokes have act willy in here with all the parlava... what yer guzzlin'? a noogin' of sherbert?
Quit clowning jack and touch yer kick or like for the mulga...

All I wanted was a pint of the amber nectar...


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 25, 2013)

> A blokes have act willy in here with all the parlava... what yer guzzlin'? a noogin' of sherbert?
> Quit clowning jack and touch yer kick or like for the mulga...



What the f...!? You feelin' alright John? 

Welcome, new guy.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 25, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


How do you get a digger to leave the room?


Open a Foster's.


Kiwis, Diggers and Canucks, oh my!!


----------



## Readie (Sep 25, 2013)

When we emigrated as £10 poms in 1961 to Australia my dad got a record and book about how to speak 'Strine. My post was an extract set in a Aussie pub when an Englishman trys to order a pint 

The record books were very funny in a non pc way and most of the humour was directed at the stuffy English.


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 25, 2013)

> my dad got a record and book about how to speak 'Strine.



I had a colleague who had a parent in the Foreign Office with the same thing; very amusing and like you say John, most of what was in these books would be considered unacceptable today. Mind you, I used to live in Australia and I couldn't understand a bleeding word you said earlier!


----------



## mikewint (Sep 25, 2013)

Been a while since I've had any contact with the Diggers but Dinkum is work; Cobber is a close friend; Koala is the koala bear or native sloth; Skippy is a silver marine fish; Barbie as Bar-B-Que or grill; Tube is a can of beer


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 26, 2013)

Must be a different Australia to the one I know, Mike! 

Never heard the word 'Dinkum' or 'Cobber' in 6 years in Australia! A koala is a marsupial, not a bear, Skippy was a bad TV programme where a stuffed kangaroo would talk to a kid, who could understand the chick chick chick sounds, like "chick, chick, chick," "What's That Skippy? There's a bloke trapped in a mineshaft and theres a rail car full of explosives that's about to run off the rails and blow a hole in the dam, which'll flood the mine shaft and drown the bloke and wipe out the entire town? Quick, Do something Skippy!" 

A man is a bloke and a woman is a sheila or a chick, depending on if you live on the Gold Coast. Aussies never call a can of beer a tube, but a tinnie can either be a can of beer or a small aluminium boat in which you go feeshing. Beer comes in a seex pack, which can either be 6 beers or a feature absent from the Aussie male physique as a result of excessive consumption of seex packs. A slab is 24 cans of beer, which is infinitely better. The most common mode of transport is a ute, short for utility and comes in either Ford or Holden varieties, depending on loyalties over Bathurst weekend. Aussies have strange eating habits, like chico rolls, but I never once had barbequeued shrimp while I was there. For sport, Aussies enjoy footy in winter (which is actually summer), which is either League or Aussie Rules, depending on which side of the NSW/Victoria border you live, or cricket in summer, which they are infamously bad at. Ben Lexcen is a hero, Warwick Capper a wally and no one likes Wally Lewis.

Queenslanders are Mexicans because they keep crossing the NSW border, Adelaide has no night life, you might as well stay home and have a w*nk, Sydneysiders hate Melbournians, Melbournians hate Sydneysiders and everyone thinks Canberra is a s*ithole. The rest of Australia doesn't count. 

Here's a lesson in the differences between Kiwi and Aussie, Kiwi: Fush 'n Chups, Aussie Feesh 'n Cheeps, Kiwi: Pun, Aussie: Peen (Pin), Kiwi: Peen, Aussie, Pan (Pen), Kiwi Sux, Aussie: Sex (6), Kiwi: Seex, Aussie Sax (sex), Kiwi: Jandals, Aussie: Thongs (Flip flops), Kiwi: Togs, Aussie: Cossie (swimwear), Kiwi: Sputfire, Aussie: Speetfire, Kiwi: Meeserschmutt, Aussie: Masserschmeet, Kiwi: Haaavaaard, Aussie: Wirraway, Rest of the world: T-6


----------



## Readie (Sep 26, 2013)

Australia is a fantastic country and the average Aussie is ok provided certain subjects are avoided 
Everyone should visit the big country.
I'm due back for a school reunion and am looking forward to seeing the lads again.


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 26, 2013)

I love Australia; I'm not ashamed to say that; it's a great place and I really enjoyed living there. I'd go back in a heartbeat if I could.


----------



## gumbyk (Sep 26, 2013)

nuuumannn said:


> I love Australia; I'm not ashamed to say that; it's a great place and I really enjoyed living there. I'd go back in a heartbeat if I could.


Not sure I could live there, maybe the Gold Coast, but that's like a New Zealand city anyway. I spent two weeks there once, and heard more kiwi accents than Aussie!


----------



## Njaco (Sep 26, 2013)

and there will be no abusing the abbies.......if there is anybody watching!


----------



## gumbyk (Sep 26, 2013)

abbies?


----------



## parsifal (Sep 27, 2013)

welcome aboard ozfrog. I live on the eastern seaboard in regional NSW. Half a world away really


----------



## Readie (Sep 27, 2013)

'and there will be no abusing the abbies.......if there is anybody watching! '

Why? is Rolf Harris going home?


----------



## Njaco (Sep 27, 2013)

Ok, misspelled it - "Abbos"

Monty Python: Bruces Sketch


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 28, 2013)

How about this? Gentle humour...


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 28, 2013)

LMAO!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## Readie (Sep 28, 2013)

A little more pointed and perfectly true...


----------

